# Lightroom CC eats all my memory!



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never had any Lightroom issues until I upgraded to CC. Its locking up when either I use the crop tool or hover over presets. Doesn't do this all the time, but enough to the point its starting to get annoying. If I am listening to music at the time, the music will stop and make crazy sounds but I'm sure that's due to the memory being maxed out. I normally have to go into task manager is force Lightroom to close. 

I am running Windows 10 by the way. When Lightroom locks up, I check the performance in the task manger and noticed Lightroom is using all 16gb of ram, that's right..16 gigs of ram! When I had this issues earlier I thought it was because 8gb of ram wasn't enough, so I decided to spend more money and double my ram. But that didn't seem to fix the issue.

My specs are Intel i5 quad core sandy bridge running at 4 ghz, 16gb of DDR 3 PC17000 cas 9 timing, Z77 chipset and Samsung 840 Pro SSD in which Lightroom is installed. Storage is on a WD black drive. I don't think performance is an issue. I super exceed Lightroom minimal requirements.

The only thing I don't have is a dedicated video card, but Lightroom is not really graphics intensive.

I create a catalog for each year so they stay relatively small. I also changed the catalog cache to 10gb as well.

I didn't have this problem with Lightroom 5.7. So I am hoping this might just be a performance bug and that it will be fixed.

I don't know what else to do, if anyone else had this problem and solved it..please let me know!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2015)

Something is wrong.
I have LR CC on Win 10 and it never happens that way
This is a problem for Adobe support.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not as up to scratch on checking performance etc as you guys but lightroom cc for me on windows 10 is problamatic. I sometmes have to close it and re-open and it freezes a lot, but I assumed it was bugs that would be fixed in a short time due windows upgrade


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Something is wrong.
> I have LR CC on Win 10 and it never happens that way
> This is a problem for Adobe support.
> 
> View attachment 108343


Do you have a dedicated video card? More than one hard drive?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I've never had any Lightroom issues until I upgraded to CC. Its locking up when either I use the crop tool or hover over presets. Doesn't do this all the time, but enough to the point its starting to get annoying. If I am listening to music at the time, the music will stop and make crazy sounds but I'm sure that's due to the memory being maxed out. I normally have to go into task manager is force Lightroom to close.
> 
> I am running Windows 10 by the way. When Lightroom locks up, I check the performance in the task manger and noticed Lightroom is using all 16gb of ram, that's right..16 gigs of ram! When I had this issues earlier I thought it was because 8gb of ram wasn't enough, so I decided to spend more money and double my ram. But that didn't seem to fix the issue.
> 
> ...


I asked the traveler a question so let's see what he says. 

One thing is to make sure all your W10 is currently updated. Another thing is to check optional updates for a Intel HD video driver update as well. Those two things are important. 

You should not need a dictated video card for it.



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah its all up to date. Sometimes I can go weeks without it happening. Then all of a sudden it will happen 3-4 times in a week. It even done it on loading JPEGS from my phone!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a GeoForce 740 4 gb card.

I suggest you might look into an inexpensive dedicated video card.  
A lot of the older video cards and probably integrated chips are not Win 10 compatible even though the Windows check-out finds them OK.
I had lots of trouble with an older card, when I changed that all those problems disappeared.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I have a GeoForce 740 4 gb card.
> 
> I suggest you might look into an inexpensive dedicated video card.
> A lot of the older video cards and probably integrated chips are not Win 10 compatible even though the Windows check-out finds them OK.
> I had lots of trouble with an older card, when I changed that all those problems disappeared.



Interesting. Mine has Intel Graphics 4000. It appears to be working fine with Windows 10. 

A friend of mine is giving me his old Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 for free. Just gotta wait for him to get back in NY so he can grab it and ship it to me. I think that card is more than powerful enough for Lightroom, lol.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think you issue is video but more in a preference setting. I don't use the program but am an expert on hardware and pc systems. I scanned some forums and it is a common issue in both Mac and Windows OS's. 16gb of ram is good unless you have Photoshop and LR open at same time, in that instance 32gb of ram is recommended. The common theme for memory issues are too many plug ins and problematic preference settings in light room. Also, the support for the common issue is pretty lame, people are throwing hardware at it and still having issues. Anyway, I can't see your machine but I did find one article that actually was logical and should get you through it. Hope it helps. For what it is worth, I use Linux Slackware and Gimp on a custom build i5 ivy, 16gb ram, 120 Intel ssd, seasonic 650watt gold PSU, ADP card reader, Server storage. I did myself. I have a professional video card (not gaming) for rendering and engineering applications. 
Lightroom 6 Bugs and Performance Issues

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks. I tried disabling "use graphic processor" but it seemed to have made it worse. I don't know..I might just wait until my friend sends me his video card and go from there. But I personally don't like its video related. The only thing that make sense to me is some sort of bug that has yet to be worked out. I have no plugins installed by the way..just the ones that come preinstalled. I'll read more on that link, but I gotta go to bed. Shooting a massive car show tomorrow.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Thanks. I tried disabling "use graphic processor" but it seemed to have made it worse. I don't know..I might just wait until my friend sends me his video card and go from there. But I personally don't like its video related. The only thing that make sense to me is some sort of bug that has yet to be worked out. I have no plugins installed by the way..just the ones that come preinstalled. I'll read more on that link, but I gotta go to bed. Shooting a massive car show tomorrow.


OK. Its your rig. It won't hurt to have dedicated card. If it solves it, then it's an Intel GPU driver issue. Hope your power supply can handle this video card (gpu). If not, you will really have issues.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I tried disabling "use graphic processor" but it seemed to have made it worse. I don't know..I might just wait until my friend sends me his video card and go from there. But I personally don't like its video related. The only thing that make sense to me is some sort of bug that has yet to be worked out. I have no plugins installed by the way..just the ones that come preinstalled. I'll read more on that link, but I gotta go to bed. Shooting a massive car show tomorrow.
> ...



Yeah I got a corsair TX650M. Should be plenty.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, that's perfect, more than enough.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Oh, that's perfect, more than enough.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



yeah, I only have a light overclock on it. Next thing I want to do is replace my other hard disk with a large SSD. $250 for a Samsung 512 ssd...lol..I paid like $200 for my first 128 SSD. Atleast the price is finally coming down.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Get rid of the overclock for now. Eliminate all potential hardware issues. How much ram does LR use when it first opens? Nothing else running?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Get rid of the overclock for now. Eliminate all potential hardware issues. How much ram does LR use when it first opens? Nothing else running?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



It doesn't use much at all when starting or running. 4-6 gigs at most. Then out of no where by clicking the crop tool or simply loading the next picture, it will lock up and using all 16gigs or ram, but cpu will remain normal. Very odd. I don't know..I'll figure it out someday I guess. Its probably something stupid too.

I can run lightroom and photoshop and chrome at once and be barely pushing 8 gigs.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Does LR have all the latest updates? Probably a driver issue in Windows 10 causing conflict within LR. Or just a sloppy program bug in LR. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

Its all update to date, including Windows. Its either a driver issue or a bug in LR. Only thing I can think of. Lightroom 5.7 worked fine. I can't imagine Lightroom CC being THAT much different..but who knows.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

With Windows 10? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 18, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> With Windows 10?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Yes.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

There's your answer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Another rushed piece of poop by two companies. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexr25 (Sep 25, 2015)

Probable not so much a direct result of Win10 but more a result of Win10's insistence on upgrading all the drivers to the latest greatest and hence lease stable versions without giving you the option of declining.
I experienced the same problem of lightroom freezing and eating up every scrap of memory the computer had available  on my Win7 machine when I foolishly upgraded my video card driver. Reverting back to the old version of video driver solved everything.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

Alexr25 said:


> Probable not so much a direct result of Win10 but more a result of Win10's insistence on upgrading all the drivers to the latest greatest and hence lease stable versions without giving you the option of declining.
> I experienced the same problem of lightroom freezing and eating up every scrap of memory the computer had available  on my Win7 machine when I foolishly upgraded my video card driver. Reverting back to the old version of video driver solved everything.


Very true. I communicated a volume of code ques to MS on issues with memory traps and poorly written device drivers. Printers and network cards were real bad.... Funny, they did end up contracting me on network stack development issue, backpressure based routing and network coding. Took me no time to speak of. Deployment guys will love me and not even know it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2015)

turn off gpu performance "enhancement" if you have it on. 

on my machine I allocated 10GB to LR out of 16.  I've just ordered another 16GB this morning, something I've been putting off.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> turn off gpu performance "enhancement" if you have it on.



I did and it made it worse. I think the only thing I have left to do is wait until I install a dedicated video card.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > turn off gpu performance "enhancement" if you have it on.
> ...


That probably has nothing to do with it but doesn't hurt to have a rendering card. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

Yesterday I ordered a new 2TB Western Digital Sata 3 Black drive because the 640gb blue drive (I thought it was the black one, I was wrong) is just a Sata 2 and I ran some benchmarks on it and the write speed was so much slower than it should be and the read speed was really bad.  My external Usb 3.0 hard drive was nearly 4 times faster. This drive I bought in 2008, so it was time to upgrade it anyways. So maybe the drive was starting to fail or something. I bought it Amazon yesterday afternoon and I'm going to have it today.  It most likely wont solve the problem, but it might speed up the editing process a little.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

The drive could cause issues like that. Usually though the errors will show up in a hard drive diagnostic test. I assume you ran those. If it's a name brand PC, you may want to check and use the drivers specifically for that computer off of their website for video card drivers (gpu on CPU). Lenovo usually writes their own video card drivers to optimize their hardware as a whole

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a pretty decent GPU that runs my games at full res and full options at 60FPS (2GB overclocked to 1200MHz IIRC).  when i use it for PS and LR it runs like an Apple IIge.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> The drive could cause issues like that. Usually though the heirs with show up in a hard drive diagnostic test. I assume you ran those. If it's a name brand PC, you may want to check and use the drivers specifically for that computer off of their website for video card drivers. Lenovo usually writes their own video card drivers to optimize their hardware as a whole
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Yeah the computer is branded by me  

I actually haven't thought about running hard drive diagnostic yet..I've been out of the pc repair business for so long. I'm started to forget the things


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I have a pretty decent GPU that runs my games at full res and full options at 60FPS.  when i use it for PS and LR it runs like an Apple IIge.


That's the problem with gaming cards. I have a workstation card for my computer... it is optimized for graphic applications and the drivers for them darn near perfect. But it doesn't game at all, a lot of it is in the drivers

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > The drive could cause issues like that. Usually though the heirs with show up in a hard drive diagnostic test. I assume you ran those. If it's a name brand PC, you may want to check and use the drivers specifically for that computer off of their website for video card drivers. Lenovo usually writes their own video card drivers to optimize their hardware as a whole
> ...


Best way to do it. I used to build a crazy amount of computer but not anymore, everyone's use tablets and phones for the most part. However, I still build a few Engineering workstations a year. I just built one for my son who's in college and the video card in that one was over 2 grand by itself, that would have been one nice lens let me tell you. He is worth it though.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I've built many too, repaired a lot of people's desktops and laptops and now that computers are cheaper, people just trash their computer if it fails and buy a new one..unless its a super expensive machine but those are the ones who are capable of fixing their own. But the only ones who come (did) to me for repair were just basic PCs, the cheapest one money can buy. They weren't even worth fixing..mostly they just wanted me to recover their data. Tablets now are a thing and its what some people only need. My mom doesn't need a laptop anymore, she just uses a tablet and can do everything she did on the laptop and then some. Tech is changing and its hurting the ones who build and repair computers. Sure there will always be geeks like us that build are own machines, I still love to do it..its fun and relaxing until something doesn't work haha. But I know a few repair shops that have downsized or closed because no business anymore. It sucks.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

I ran a few hard drive diagnostic tests and came back negative. No bad sectors, hard drive is fine. So maybe its just slow, lol.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

I just got the new Western Digital 2TB Black drive and transferred my data over to it and did a benchmark and here are the results. 

The old Western Digital Blue 640GB Sata 2 Hard Drive:



 
And the new Western Digital Black 2TB Sata 3 Hard Drive (connected to sata 3 port)



 

I think its safe to say there is quite a difference. So I loaded up Lightroom and I was very pleased to see that it loaded the catalog much faster and the images loaded much faster. What I like is that I can now browse through hundreds of photos and they just load nearly instant versus the old drive I and to wait while they loaded. This was totally worth $100 and of course, I don't have to worry about storage space for a while.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

Ha ha thats what I said 6tb ago. What about the lockups?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2015)

What software is that? I wanna test all my drives 

using tapatalk.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Ha ha thats what I said 6tb ago. What about the lockups?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Well I've been filling up my 640gb since 2008 and it was only 70% full and that was photos, videos, music and documents. I only shoot as a hobbyist, so I haven't collected a million photos yet. So at this rate, 2TB will last me a very long time or at least until I start shooting professionally. Then I'd spend the money and build a nice raid setup with redundancy. For my needs, I have like 3-4 sources to back up to, good enough for me.  



Braineack said:


> What software is that? I wanna test all my drives
> 
> using tapatalk.



Samsung Magician that came with my SSD. I like it, works pretty well and it seems to be accurate with other ones I have tried.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> What software is that? I wanna test all my drives
> 
> using tapatalk.


Each hard drive manufacture provides free diagnostic software on their web site. You can run a fast scan or full scan. Run the full. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> What software is that? I wanna test all my drives
> 
> using tapatalk.


Each hard drive manufacture provides free diagnostic software on their web site. You can run a fast scan or full scan. Run the full. 

Redundant is good. 


nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha thats what I said 6tb ago. What about the lockups?
> ...




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Sep 25, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > What software is that? I wanna test all my drives
> ...



I think @Braineack was talking about the benchmark program.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 25, 2015)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Oh. For windows, I would use CrystalDiskMark.

For Mac, BlackMagic Disk Speed Test

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2015)

im stupid--I HAVE CrystalDiskiMark...


----------

